# Create a special user to run Firefox



## eee2015 (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm trying to run Firefox as another user, following this tutorial: http://hack.org/mc/writings/firefox-another-user.html -- the script does `su -l` to the dedicated Firefox user, `mcff`:

```
su -l mcff /home/mcff/bin/fireweb $DISPLAY
```
I don't know how to create the dedicated Firefox user, I tried `adduser` and chose no password, but it still asks for password when I try `su -l mcff` .

Thanks


----------



## protocelt (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm assuming when you created the new user, you left the password field blank. In that case, I think a password would still technically exist, it would just be blank. I would think hitting the Enter key at the password prompt _should_ work in this case.


----------



## kpa (Sep 14, 2015)

You would probably find it easier to implement this with security/sudo.


----------

